# Projektplan erstellen - Welche Software eignet sich dafür?



## kalterjava (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich muss einen Projektplan (Seminar-Jahresübersicht) von einer Excel-Vorlage erstellen, der auch Jahreswechsel berücksichtigen soll.

Momentan schaut es so aus:

_______|Mo. Di. Mi. Do. Fr. Sa. So._____Mo. Di. Mi. Do. Fr. Sa. So._____Mo. Di. Mi. Do. Fr. Sa. So._____Mo. Di. Mi. Do. Fr. Sa. So.
Sept. 09
Okt.  09
Nov. 09
Dez. 09

Jan. 10
Feb. 10

Die Schwierigkeit: In jeder Zelle steht noch der Monats-Tag als Ziffer drinn. Diese wandert ja bei einem Jahreswechsel, wie wir alle wissen 

Die Seminare sind immer im 2 wöchigen Rhythmus und zwar Fr. und Sa.
Für diesen Zeitraum müssen Balken sichtbar sein, in die man eine Bezeichnung einfügen kann.

Mir steht das gesamte Office-Paket zur Verfügung, jedoch kenne ich mich mit Project nicht so sehr aus und ich weiß auch nicht, ob sich dies mit Project realisieren läßt.
Jedenfalls denkt MS Project, dass an Samstagen und Sonntagen nie gearbeitet wird und zeichnet den Balken nur bis zum Fr. und nicht in den Sa. hinein.

Wäre super, wenn mir jmd. Tipps geben könnte.
Egal ob zu Project, Excel....

Danke fürs Durchlesen.

MFG


----------



## janoc (2. Juni 2008)

Excel kann dir ja eine Reihe automatisch fortsetzen; dh. du schreibst bloß beim Monatsersten das Datum rein, zb. "01.09.2009", klickst dann in der Zellenmarkierung rechts unten und zeihst es bis zum Monatsletzen; danach formatierst du dir die Zellen dass nur der Tag zweistellig angezeigt wird.


----------



## kalterjava (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo Janoc,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Das ist echt ein guter Tipp. Somit wäre das Problem mit den "dynamischen" Monats-Tagen gelöst. Denoch muss man manuell für jeden Monat den ersten Tag setzen und auch schauen, was für ein Wochentag das ist.

Bleibt noch das Problem mit den Balken und der Beschriftung.
Die Kollegen wollen von der manuellen Klick-Lösung (Zellen markieren, Zellen verbinden, Beschriftung reinschreiben, Hintergrundfarbe setzen) wegkommen, da viele Seminare im Jahr anstehen und somit versehentlich ein Balken falsch gesetzt wird.

Die optimale Lösung wäre eine Tabelle in Excel, wo man die Seminarbeschriftung und die Termine aufführt. Augrund dieser Tabelle, sollen dann die Balken dementsprechen formatiert werden.

Beispieleintrag in der Tabelle

Bezeichnung________VON______________BIS

VWL         ________11.09.09___________12.09.09

Zum besseren Verständnis poste ich kurz einen Ausschnitt aus der aktuellen Übersicht.

Vielen Dank für deine / eure Hilfe


----------



## Leola13 (3. Juni 2008)

Hai,

auf die Schnelle : Wie wäre es mit einer bedingten Formatierung für die Zellen ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## kalterjava (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo Stefan,

an die habe ich auch gedacht, das Problem ist, dass man

1. genau die Zellen bedingt formatieren muss, wo letztendlich der Balken erscheinen soll.
Da kann man gleich die Formatierung selbst vornehmen und die Gefahr, dass man sich verklickt hat besteht weiterhin.

2. Zellenverbinden geht nicht

3. Die Beschriftung wird auch nicht gesetzt.

Für eine Lösung könnte ich sicher auch auf den 2. Punkt verzichten (Zellen verbinden)

Falls sonst noch jmd. einen Tipp hat - bin für alles offen und probier das auch aus.
Ich habe Gantt Projekt und Open Proj, auch schon probiert, jedoch haben alle Programme das Problem mit der Anzeige der "Samstagsarbeit" 

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## janoc (3. Juni 2008)

Hmmm.. also bei Outlook gibts eine Einstellung welche Tage zur Arbeitswoche dazugehören; ich kann mir fast nicht vorstellen dass es so etwas bei Project nicht gibt.

Ansonsten; was ist mit komplett anderen Ansätzen, wie zB. einen öffentlichen Kalender in Outlook einrichten wo diese Termine einfach auch als Termine eingetragen werden?
Oder z.B der Google-Kalender; ginge dann auch die Administration von überall wo internet usw. ; warum keine solche Lösung?


----------



## kalterjava (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo Janoc,

danke, dass du mir bei meinem Problem hilfst.



> Hmmm.. also bei Outlook gibts eine Einstellung welche Tage zur Arbeitswoche dazugehören; ich kann mir fast nicht vorstellen dass es so etwas bei Project nicht gibt.
> 
> Ansonsten; was ist mit komplett anderen Ansätzen, wie zB. einen öffentlichen Kalender in Outlook einrichten wo diese Termine einfach auch als Termine eingetragen werden?



Anderer Ansatz finde ich immer gut und ich werde mir das in Outlook auch mal anschauen. Allerdings soll der Kalender offline genutzt werden und die Jahresübersicht sollte auf ein Blatt gehen, das man ausdruckt und den Studis als Übersicht gibt.



> Oder z.B der Google-Kalender; ginge dann auch die Administration von überall wo internet
> usw. ; warum keine solche Lösung?



wie schon gesagt, online Lösung ist für diesen Zweck jetzt nicht so toll.
An dem Kalender muss man während dem Jahr auch nichts editieren.

In der Tat, ich habe jetzt die Stelle mit der Samstagsarbeit bei MS Project gefunden. Und der aktuelle Stand ist schon einmal nicht so schlecht. s. Anhang (Kalenderübersicht).

Blöd ist nur, dass dort die Tage in dem Balken erscheinen. Project geht von den Arbeitszeitstunden aus und berechnet dadurch die Arbeitstage. Ich benötge eigentlich keine Zeitangaben...
Wenn ich das mit den Tagen in den Balken abstellen könnte, dann wäre ich schon sehr weit gekommen. Und die Spalte (Monat, Jahr) kann Project leider auch nicht am linken Rand anzeigen, sondern macht es direkt im Kalender.

Ach so, und hier die Lösung mit der Samstagarbeit.
Ich habe mir einen neuen Kalender auf der Basis des 24 Stundenkalenders erzeugt und dort den Sa. als Arbeitstag bestimmt. Diesen Kalender habe ich dann dem Projekt zugeordnet. MS Project fragt aber trotzdem nach, wenn man ein Datum eingibt, das auf einen Sa. fällt. Dann einfach auf "Diesen Tag zu einem Arbeitstag machen" klicken und Project ist zufrieden.

Viele Grüße


----------

